# Large lump inside Neck...



## spotty_pony (18 May 2009)

This isn't about my horse but on behalf of a horse I know. 

I noticed yesterday that he has a large lump on his neck, around the area where the jugular groove is. It doesn't stick out of the skin, it is inside the neck if that makes sense... it is quite big and feels almost fatty and fairly solid... any ideas what it could be? it doesn't seem to bother him and could have been there for some time but it has remained unnoticed. 

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## DuckToller (18 May 2009)

My daughter's cob has a large lump on his neck too.  It is roughly where he leans on the door, so I am assuming it's a haematoma.  It is about the size of half an egg and it's quite hard.  Sound anything like yours?  I could take a photo later and try to post it.


----------



## GreedyGuts (18 May 2009)

Benign enlargement of the thyroid.


----------



## spotty_pony (18 May 2009)

Llwelyn - Yes this sounds similar, the lump is quite hard and feels almost like it's made of fat or something (but isn't) now that I know it's there, I can see a slight swelling on his neck just by looking at him.

 GreedyGuts - Thanks, what causes this and how can the swelling be reduced?


----------



## GreedyGuts (18 May 2009)

No one really knows what causes it, and unlike in many other animals the extra tissue does not produce hormones so does not have an effect on the horse. They don't tend to change in size much once formed and are non-painful, so are generally best left alone. They are common.

They generally sit slightly to one side of the midline on the underside of the upper neck, are approximately plum sized and shaped, are firm, slightly mobile and well circumscribed. Sounds as though that's what you're describing, and they are nothing to worry about.


----------



## Llwyncwn (18 May 2009)

Thanks GreedyGuts, one of mine has had this for a few years and I always wondered what it was.  Good to know it is nothing to worry about.  Something else for me to drop in conversation at parties


----------



## Bananarama (18 May 2009)

Llewelyn - wouldn't a haematoma be soft as it is filled with blood?


----------



## lauraandjack (18 May 2009)

Haematomas are soft and fluidy when fresh but once the blood clots and the healing process starts they become firmer.  Most disappear entirely with time but some will always leave a residual lump of fibrous tissue.


----------



## Pandora's (17 May 2010)

Mine seems to have the same thing as this but it seems to have several. Do this sound like something completely different?


----------

